# [07/02/06] iPod nano 1 Go et des Shuffle moins chers



## illicoo (7 Février 2006)

Store closed....
We'll be back soon.........


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Février 2006)

Tous les AppleStores sont fermés!
Alors, mise à jour minime ?
Suppression de l'iMac G5 20" ?


----------



## illicoo (7 Février 2006)

pourquoi suppression?


----------



## valoriel (7 Février 2006)

paske l'iMac 17" à été supprimé il y a quelques jours


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

Pas une nouvelle borne Airport Express: je viens d'en acheter une.


----------



## doctor maybe (7 Février 2006)

Pourquoi pas le nouvel ipod nano " remplacant de l'ipod shuffle!! 1G


----------



## illicoo (7 Février 2006)

reload, reload, reload........

     .................toujours rien......


----------



## valoriel (7 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas une nouvelle borne Airport Express: je viens d'en acheter une.


et alors! si tu viens de l'acheter, c'est qu'elle correspond à tes besoins!! 

il ne faut pas se jeter sur les nouveaux produits apple, ils ont parfois des petits défauts. et ne t'inquiètes pas, apple assurera le support du PPC pendant encore longtemps... 

[/mode réponse standard off]


----------



## doctor maybe (7 Février 2006)

un macbook pro 13 et 17 pouces au menu!!pitié!!! et le 17 pouce encore plus fin que le 15 !!( pas trop possible je crois!! )


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> un macbook pro 13 et 17 pouces au menu!!pitié!!! et le 17 pouce encore plus fin que le 15 !!( pas trop possible je crois!! )


Le 15 est déjà tellement fin qu'ils ne savent pas mettre un Graveur DVD Double Couche


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

Un iBook G5


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

Quoi qu'ils sortent, de toute façon, je n'ai plus une thune, alors...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

Je vois un nouveau DELL Dimension G5..


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Février 2006)

Ibook intel powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Février 2006)

C'est bon, c'est ouvert.

Màj pour le nano et le shuffle, cool.


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

nano d'1 Go donc....
shuffle moins cher...
quoi d'ot?

EDITh : burned


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Février 2006)

Rien.


----------



## doctor maybe (7 Février 2006)

Que ça!!un malheureux ipod nano!!arghh pas juste!


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2006)

Bof...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Février 2006)

Un iPod nano de 1Go, c'est ridicul je trouve. Ils auraient mieux fait de refaire un nouvel iPod Shuffle avec  écran


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ils auraient mieux fait de refaire un nouvel iPod Shuffle avec  écran



T'as tout compris toi. 

PS: pas de borne Airport... Ouf.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Février 2006)

Quand même, je suis en train de trembler...

Vous trouvez pas que mon Ipod est bon a changer???


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Un iPod nano de 1Go, c'est ridicul je trouve. Ils auraient mieux fait de refaire un nouvel iPod Shuffle avec  écran




Tu peux m'expliquer la différence principale entre un shuffle et un Nano? 












_On me signale à l'oreillette que c'est la presence d'un ecran sur le nano ​_


----------



## illicoo (7 Février 2006)

tout ça pour ça.......


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quand même, je suis en train de trembler... Vous trouvez pas que mon Ipod est bon a changer???



Meu nan, cesses donc de trembler...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'expliquer la différence principale entre un shuffle et un Nano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui mais le Shuffle est plus petit, et il est techniquement possible à notre époque de rajouter un écran et de garder une taille aussi petite.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le Shuffle est plus petit, et il est techniquement possible à notre époque de rajouter un écran et de garder une taille aussi petite.



L'iPod shuffle a été conçu et pensé volontairement sans écran. Apple insiste sur l'utilisation aléatoire de cet iPod, lui adjoindre un écran, pourquoi pas, mais ça ne serait alors plus un shuffle.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Ce serait un nano tu veut dire ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

Et un shuffle avec un ecran et disque dur, vous pensez que c'est envisageable pour bientôt ?


----------



## kertruc (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait un nano tu veut dire ?



Si ma tante en avait...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le Shuffle est plus petit, et il est techniquement possible à notre époque de rajouter un écran et de garder une taille aussi petite.




et à la fin, le but est d'arriver à se le caser sous un ongle..., c'est juste bon pour les travailleurs non manuels ça....


----------



## imimi (7 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod shuffle a été conçu et pensé volontairement sans écran.


Je l'adore mon mien de shuffle :love:
Sans écran il craint rien, parfait dans un sac à main bourré de trucs  

Alors un écran certainement pas ! 
Une plus grosse capacité par contre, je dis pas non...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Une plus grosse capacité par contre, je dis pas non...


Genre.... 1 Go ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

Tu sais, on a inventé un accessoire génial qui s'appelle une housse :


----------



## kertruc (7 Février 2006)

On se croirait au bar... 

ça fuse ! (tiens si quelqu'un sait comment faire un ç majuscule sur un clavier PC...)


----------



## imimi (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Genre.... 1 Go ?


Sois pas timide et gonfle un peu plus


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait au bar...
> 
> ça fuse ! (tiens si quelqu'un sait comment faire un ç majuscule sur un clavier PC...)


 
Désolé ...mauvaise lecture


----------



## valoriel (7 Février 2006)

en parlant de ça, l'offre MIPE a aussi été mise à jour! les macbooks sont accessibles pour 1899&#8364;.


----------



## AM28 (7 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et un shuffle avec un ecran et disque dur, vous pensez que c'est envisageable pour bientôt ?



J'en prend un s'il a un clavier en plus


----------



## Imaginus (8 Février 2006)

Moi j'attends toujours le nano en 10Go... 

Encore 4ans à attendre...:rateau:


----------



## trevise (8 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait au bar...
> 
> ça fuse ! (tiens si quelqu'un sait comment faire un ç majuscule sur un clavier PC...)



Sur PC, tu maintiens la touche alt en tapant 128 avec le pavé numérique. Tu laches la touche alt et c'est fait


----------



## yret (8 Février 2006)

Alors finalement qu'en pensez-vous de ces nouveaux "petits" iPods (et non pas "petits ewalks"...) ?

Avec des prix et des dimensions en baisse le shuffle devient une bonne alternative à la clé USB traditionnelle, non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

Je trouve le shuffle trop gros pour une clé USB, mais par contre le nano :love::love:

Un pote va au japon dans pas longtemps, je crois que je vais craquer et lui demander de m'en ramener 1 (le 4Go en noir :love: )


----------



## yret (8 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le shuffle trop gros pour une clé USB, mais par contre le nano :love::love:



euh...pas pour faire une clé, le nano quand même (il est encore plus gros!)


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

Non, c'est sur 
Mais je trouve le design du nano tellement bien...

Et puis, j'ai deja une clé USB assez compacte


----------



## wip (8 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quand même, je suis en train de trembler...
> 
> Vous trouvez pas que mon Ipod est bon a changer???


Je trouve le design de cette "roue" encore super aujourd'hui. Je préfère ça à la roue cliquable. Bien sur, c'est plus fragile, mais bon, il est vraiment classe celui-la 

wip


----------



## valoriel (8 Février 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le design de cette "roue" encore super aujourd'hui. Je préfère ça à la roue cliquable. Bien sur, c'est plus fragile, mais bon, il est vraiment classe celui-la


yep 

mais mon préféré reste quand même l'iPod 3G!




entièrement tactile avec une effet rouge
du plus bel effet:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

Le mien : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En 15Go


A mon avis, le plus beau des iPod à disque dur


----------



## wip (8 Février 2006)

Beau aussi, certes, mais j'ai jamais pu me faire au placement de ces boutons. Je trouve ça beaucoup plus logique autour ou sous la roue. L'iPod universelle n'existe donc pas  
Pour moi, ça serait un Nano noir 30Go avec boutons autour de la roue... et dans une matière inraillable  :rose:  :love: 

wip


----------



## power-mat (9 Février 2006)

J'ai recu ce matin mon iPod Nano 1GB commandé sur l'apple store mardi après midi 

Chapeau Apple pour la rapidité !


----------



## vincmyl (9 Février 2006)

Eh ben dis donc ca c'est du rapide


----------



## Max London (9 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends toujours le nano en 10Go...
> 
> Encore 4ans à attendre...:rateau:


Très bon ca, quand j'écouterai U2, Wu-Tang Clan ou les Who, plus qu'a appuyer 1999 fois sur le boutton "suivant"...ou je prend le risque de la trouver en shuffle?


----------



## Max London (9 Février 2006)

Par contre, ya un truc qui m'énnerve quand même c'est le problème des capacités formatées, genre le un iPod 1 Go qui n'a en fait que 892 mb de libre (J'avoue il y a le logiciel système de l'iPod mais bon c'est pas tres lourd non plus)...Allez c'est quand même saoulant quoi? C'est moins joli de mettre Disque Dur 109 Go d'accord... mais bon soit ils marquent ca, soit ils font des disques dur en tenant compte de la capacité réelle  
Paske mine de rien, une perte de 10% c'est quand même quelque chose.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2006)

C'est du marketing 

Les marketeux compte : 1ko = 1000octet
et les informaticiens (et l'ipod) compte : 1ko = 1024 octet
si tu comptes comme ça, plus(+) la place du logiciel de l'ipod, tu arrives au bon compte 






Edit : Ortho :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2006)

YVRET a dit:
			
		

> Alors finalement qu'en pensez-vous de ces nouveaux "petits" iPods (et non pas "petits ewalks"...) ?
> 
> Avec des prix et des dimensions en baisse le shuffle devient une bonne alternative à la clé USB traditionnelle, non ?



Tout à fait d'accord. Je suis en train d'y penser.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le design de cette "roue" encore super aujourd'hui. Je préfère ça à la roue cliquable. Bien sur, c'est plus fragile, mais bon, il est vraiment classe celui-la
> 
> wip


Yes, complétement. 
D'ailleurs, une partie de ce look "vintage" a été repris pour le nano et le video : la facade a des bords "acérés" et non arrondis comme pour le 3G et le 4G.


----------



## yret (10 Février 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ya un truc qui m'énnerve quand même c'est le problème des capacités formatées, genre le un iPod 1 Go qui n'a en fait que 892 mb de libre (J'avoue il y a le logiciel système de l'iPod mais bon c'est pas tres lourd non plus)...Allez c'est quand même saoulant quoi? C'est moins joli de mettre Disque Dur 109 Go d'accord... mais bon soit ils marquent ca, soit ils font des disques dur en tenant compte de la capacité réelle
> Paske mine de rien, une perte de 10% c'est quand même quelque chose.



Et c'est pareil pour les ordinateurs, tu n'as jamais 100 Go (si c'est ce qui est annoncé...)...


----------



## Imaginus (10 Février 2006)

Rapide en effet cette livraison  

Perso je suis toujours autant amoureux de mon Ipod Mini 6Go Silver.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2006)

Est ce quelqu'un sait si on peut le trouver dans les Fnacs ou autres magasins réels?


----------



## Vondutch (10 Février 2006)

Bon je sens que je vais également craquer pour le dernier nano d'apple...c'est dans mon budget 

par contre je vais le commander sur l'apple store (vu que les délais sont courts), ma fnac ne les ayant encore pas reçus!


----------



## dupontrodo (10 Février 2006)

Moi perso j'ai commandé également un Nano, mais un 2Go avec la gravure laser, sur l'Apple Store mercredi matin. La date de livraison estimée était le 16 février, mais ce matin sur le suivi d'expédition, il y a marqué qu'il est parti à 8h du matin du centre d'Alfortville pour être livré ...
Je vais donc surement l'avoir aujourd'hui, avec 6 jours d'avance, plutôt une bonne surprise  !!!!
Rodo


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Février 2006)

Ce nano est certe tres allechant , le prob vient des ecouteurs quelqu'un pourrais me renseigner sur une bonne paires d'ecouteurs pour un peu moins de 50 euros??! merci d'avance...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> Ce nano est certe tres allechant , le prob vient des ecouteurs quelqu'un pourrais me renseigner sur une bonne paires d'ecouteurs pour un peu moins de 50 euros??! merci d'avance...



Sans doute ici oui.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Février 2006)

J'étais à la Fnac et il n'ont pas encore le nouveau modèle


----------



## Max London (11 Février 2006)

J'avais déjà compris le truc des disques dur mais il faut avouer que c'est lourd quand même...allez quoi on peut être honnete? Et dire, oui, nous ne vendons pas des iPods Nano 1 go mais 900mb?
Ou alors qu'ils ne disent pas qu'on puisse arriver à 1000 chansons de 4 mo sur un Nano 4Go


----------



## ederntal (11 Février 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> J'avais déjà compris le truc des disques dur mais il faut avouer que c'est lourd quand même...allez quoi on peut être honnete? Et dire, oui, nous ne vendons pas des iPods Nano 1 go mais 900mb?
> Ou alors qu'ils ne disent pas qu'on puisse arriver à 1000 chansons de 4 mo sur un Nano 4Go



Sur le site d'apple :

1 Go = 1 milliard d'octets ; la capacité formatée est moindre. La capacité musicale est calculée sur la base de 4 minutes par chanson encodée au format AAC à 128 Kbps ;

Sur cette base, on dois pouvoir rentrer 1000 chansons de 4mintutes (ce qui donne moins de 4mo, un fichier ITMS de 4min pile que j'ai acheté fais 3.7mo)


----------



## Max London (11 Février 2006)

Allez ok ya moyen...enfin moi ca m'énnerve un peu mon iPod 20 go qui ne contient "que" 18,5 go.  Sinon quelqun sait qu'est-ce qu'il y a après le tera-octet?  Je sens que dans moins de 5 ans la mémoire vive sera calculée en teras, la mémoire vidéo en gigas et la capacité de disque en ...?

Je me souviens que les PowerMac G3 d'il y a 6 ans contenaient 4 mb de Vram...dire que maintenant il y a 32x plus dans presque n'importe quel Mac...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Allez ok ya moyen...enfin moi ca m'énnerve un peu mon iPod 20 go qui ne contient "que" 18,5 go. Sinon quelqun sait qu'est-ce qu'il y a après le tera-octet? Je sens que dans moins de 5 ans la mémoire vive sera calculée en teras, la mémoire vidéo en gigas et la capacité de disque en ...?


 
Le téra... et la suite (péta, exa...).


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Dans mon DD de 250 go, il y avait au départ 230go...
Mais bon il y avait Tiger et les iAps quand même


----------

